# Shaws Carvery Crumbed Ham - is it Irish?



## cjh (21 Jan 2008)

Just bought some 'Shaws Carvery Crumbed Ham' and while it says on the back 'Produced in Ireland' it doesn't carry the Bord Bia mark - so does this mean the ham is Irish or not?


Thanks,
Cjh.


----------



## Caveat (21 Jan 2008)

AFAIK, whilst the Bord Bia mark is a "guarantee" of Irishness, not all Irish food necessarily features the mark.  Same with the guaranteed Irish mark - our products for example are 100% Irish but we cannot use the mark unless we pay for the audit/privilege.  I would imagine Bord Bia is similar?


----------



## Nige (21 Jan 2008)

I believe that Shaws were one of the brands recently "outed" on Ear to the Ground as not using Irish meat.


----------



## cjh (21 Jan 2008)

Thanks for your replies.

Anyway I phoned the number on the back of the packet, and the girl said she didn't know if the ham was Irish and she'd phone me back.

And if she ever does I'll post the reply!


----------



## REMFAN (22 Jan 2008)

It's not Limerick ham!


----------



## cjh (23 Jan 2008)

REMFAN said:


> It's not Limerick ham!


 

It beggars belief that they're allowed to put 'Produced in Ireland' on the back of the packet if it (the ham) isn't!!


----------



## Nige (23 Jan 2008)

cjh said:


> It beggars belief that they're allowed to put 'Produced in Ireland' on the back of the packet if it's not!!


 
If it is processed in Ireland it is technically "produced in Ireland". Apparently a lot of the processed pork products (rashers, ham etc) sold my big Irish brands are not made with Irish pig meat.


----------



## briancbyrne (23 Jan 2008)

another one to look out for is smoked salmon

if it says "Irish Smoked Salmon" as opposed to "Smoked Irish Salmon" its not necessarily Irish caught/processed Salmon , simply means it was smoked in Ireland


----------



## Nige (23 Jan 2008)

briancbyrne said:


> another one to look out for is smoked salmon
> 
> if it says "Irish Smoked Salmon" as opposed to "Smoked Irish Salmon" its not necessarily Irish caught/processed Salmon , simply means it was smoked in Ireland


 
I had to set the Consumer Authority on Tesco for incorrect shelf labels for Scottish salmon smoked in Ireland.


----------



## z105 (23 Jan 2008)

> if it says "Irish Smoked Salmon" as opposed to "Smoked Irish Salmon" its not necessarily Irish caught/processed Salmon , simply means it was smoked in Ireland


 
Heard something about this on the last word alright last week but had to get out of the car and missed the article, so if it says "Irish Smoked Salmon" this can simply mean it was smoked in Ireland ?

The organic Aldi one states "Irish Salmon - Smoked" !? Though there is a label stating the farm of origin as Galway so it definitely "Smoked Irish Salmon"  

Cjh - any word back from Shaws ?

Is the only way to Guarantee Irishness of ham is to ensure the Bord Bia Q Mark is on the packaging ?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Is the only way to Guarantee Irishness of ham is to ensure the Bord Bia Q Mark is on the packaging ?


I doubt it - what about ham sold loose from a butchers?


----------



## z105 (23 Jan 2008)

> I doubt it - what about ham sold loose from a butchers?


 
Maybe have it marked/advertised with a Bord Bia Q Mark ??????


----------



## cjh (23 Jan 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Cjh - any word back from Shaws ?
> 
> Is the only way to Guarantee Irishness of ham is to ensure the Bord Bia Q Mark is on the packaging ?


 

No call back from Shaws - they must have mislaid my number...

Regarding Bord Bia - I _think_ this is the way it works - ALL meat bearing Bord Bia IS Irish, but not all Irish meat bears the Bord Bia mark!! As Caveat posted above, you have to pay to be audited and carry the mark. I think.


----------



## Caveat (23 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> ham sold loose from a butchers?


 
It's probably just me, but I think there's something vaguely pervy and/or underhand sounding about that description.


----------



## Jock04 (23 Jan 2008)

Caveat said:


> It's probably just me, but I think there's something vaguely pervy and/or underhand sounding about that description.


 

Aye, it probably is. 

What's your interpretation of someone being ham-fisted?


(ah, it's great to be back )


----------



## Guest127 (23 Jan 2008)

Charleville pack cheese and its seldom Irish. pack in fridge now which bears a Belgium code. Most people would associate Charleville products as being Irish.


----------



## Purple (23 Jan 2008)

Guys, our Multinational manufacturing industry is built on bringing stuff in from other countries, "inspecting" it, putting it in a box and selling in into the EU (there’s a large company in Limerick which sells PC’s doing it). 
It cuts both ways (and then only a little bit) we have to live with it.


----------

